# EOS M touch screen works great for off-camera speedlite adjustments



## BL (Dec 30, 2013)

I recently upgraded my speedlites to Canon's new RT system, and I've got to say, the touchscreen on the M is just really nice for making off-camera speedlite adjustments.

I was shooting a bunch of family portraits along with the ST-E3, and found the transmitter just painful to use when the camera is orientated vertically. The touch screen control of the M made it very easy to make adjustments, despite the rotation, and found it so much faster to navigate menus and make selections as opposed to using the ST-E3 or 600EX LCD menus.

The M platform is really a pleasure to use with the new RT flash system because of its in-camera speedlite control along with its touch screen functionality.


----------



## brad-man (Jan 1, 2014)

I totally agree. I have become very fond of the M's touchscreen. If I have been out shooting with the M for a while and switch over to my 6D, it's not uncommon for me to have a Homer Simpson moment while trying to change settings on the back of the 6D. I had intended to pick up a 5Dlll when the price came down to around $2100, but now I think I want a touchscreen on my next DSLR (without losing any buttons and dials).


----------

